# My snakes eyes!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just found my snake after about 3 or so months of being lost. He looks very skinny compared to what he was before, but he is ok size wise. My worry is his eyes aren't glossy anymore. They look very dry and crinckled. I think this is build up of snake skin. But I need some advise before pursuing any types of removal.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

thats pretty funny, i was missing my snake for a few months, and then i found him in my garden. i thought my mother was going to disown me. it was a weird feeling knowing there is a snake loose in the house somewhere. anyway mayb you can get him checked by a vet, or just get him back in his tank and start feeding him and get him some clean water. should be back to normal soon. also, where did you find him?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Can you possibly get a pic of his eyes for us?


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

Puddjuice said:


> I just found my snake after about 3 or so months of being lost. He looks very skinny compared to what he was before, but he is ok size wise. My worry is his eyes aren't glossy anymore. They look very dry and crinckled. I think this is build up of snake skin. But I need some advise before pursuing any types of removal.
> [snapback]1014992[/snapback]​


I think I may know what the problem is...I've read about it, but since I don't have a snake,i've never seen it or tried it myself.

He might have had a sloughing problem. Sometimes the old skin stays stuck on the snake (on the tail, in the eyes...etc) and this is due to a humidity problem or a lack od rough space to get ridd of the skin.

The best thing is probably to ask your vet.
Though this is what i remember having read someswere one the net :
You van give your snake a bath for a few minutes in "lukewarm" water and try to peel it off VERY VERY gently (especially because it's in the eyes!!!).

Now that i've said this, i'll add that i've NEVER tried or seen this and personnaly i'd go see a vet.
Plus, the reaction of the snake can be dangerous depending on the snake you have (if it's easely stressed, bites easely, size, venimous...etc)

I'll let more experienced ppl help you on
hope your snake will be ok


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Like Phenek says, He might have had a sloughing problem.
~
It can be dehydrated. 
Do you have pics ?


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> Like Phenek says, He might have had a sloughing problem.
> ~
> It can be dehydrated.
> Do you have pics ?
> [snapback]1015612[/snapback]​


we need pictures


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, I totally forgot I posted. I am really sorry guys. The next morning I woke up and he was plumped back up and most of his water was gone and he shed his skin and thick skin layers where the eyes were. He is doing fine. He just had skin build up and he is eating fine. Ohh yeah lol I found him hiding in an old light strip in my crawl space. I have no idea how he got there.


----------

